# Oh yeah!! *cue the funky bass - on synthesizer*



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I saw this and it made me have... I accidentally the video.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

All I got from that is that that guy is a batard destroying something I could have a lot more fun with...


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes gOpheR, he did reverse engineer a mass-produced electronic device as a form of entertainment in itself.. Your point being?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I keep thinking he was going to put the hard drive in another device and show how you can play music with something else. 
Dammit. It didn't happen :bored:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

i wish I was that good at electronics......


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

*I strongly approve of the subtitles.*

I think Neph is a pretty cool guy. eh makes threads and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------

